# Honey production by type of deeps



## skidwell99 (May 7, 2013)

One thread describes a yield of approx 30pounds per medium deep (9-10 frame). My question is how many times per season will the bees fill that deep? I know this will vary widely, but I'm trying to set a realistic expectation. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Might not see a full super in your area with these droughts. I like to have 6 supers per hive.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

what is a medium deep?


----------



## skidwell99 (May 7, 2013)

I meant medium super. I'm in a drought area, but I'm near fairly reliable forage. Many thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>what is a medium deep?

Yea... it's kind of like saying you want a compact full size car...

Name(s): Depth
Jumbo, Dadant Deep: 11 5/8"
Deep, Langstroth Deep: 9 5/8"
Western Bee Supply?: 7 5/8"
Medium, Illinois, 3/4: 6 5/8"
Shallow: 5 ¾" or 5 11/16"
Extra Shallow, ½: 4 ¾" or 4 11/16"

The most common are deeps, mediums and shallows.


----------



## skidwell99 (May 7, 2013)

Excellent. I like to be on the same page with proper nomenclature. I've not harvested honey off my hives. I've utilized capped frames for splits & the occasional graft.

I've discarded plastic frames for foundation and now have gone foundation-less.

Other than making cut comb is foundation less appropriate for honey supers?

Many thanks for the knowledge.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Worked just fine for me this year. 



skidwell99 said:


> Excellent. I like to be on the same page with proper nomenclature. I've not harvested honey off my hives. I've utilized capped frames for splits & the occasional graft.
> 
> I've discarded plastic frames for foundation and now have gone foundation-less.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Other than making cut comb is foundation less appropriate for honey supers?

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm#extract


----------

